# Networkmanager killswitch power errors to /log/messages

## bosele

 *Quote:*   

> NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

 

appears in /var/log/messages every five seconds, not much of a problem but it does cause the hd on my laptop to spin up constantly which is annoying.

net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823

sys-apps/hal-0.5.10

2.4.23-r5 ~amd64

----------

## bosele

anyone?

----------

## Dagger

have u updated your hal recently?

EDIT:

already reported as  bug

----------

## Dagger

check out this patch

http://patches.ubuntu.com/n/network-manager/extracted/24pp_svn2604_Add-HAL-based-rfkill-support.patch

----------

## IamtheOne

I've updated the bug with a fix for this, you only need the first patch uint32 to int32 to fix this error.

----------

## bosele

This patch doesn't show up when searching for networkmanager in bugs.gentoo. is it in the correct place?

----------

## Dagger

this is debian patch which fixes the problem. bug and patch has been submitted to gentoo bugzilla so should be sorted out soon.

----------

## quantumsummers

@Dagger:  What is the bug number in gentoo that you refer to?

----------

## Ilya.A

Hello!

Is something new about this problem?

Link to patch above doesn't work and nothing has been changed after upgrading to the last hal.

May be there is some way to turn off this stuff in NM or completly prevent NM form writing to log?

EDIT: forgot check for last version of NM - now, with version 0.6.6 there is no such problem.

----------

